
Andrei Alexandrescu: D Language Must Fundamentally Change to Survive - fmihaila
https://forum.dlang.org/post/q7lguv$12sd$1@digitalmars.com
======
arunc
D community needs more "quality" engineers and language purists, no doubt. It
is not just the lack of money or the lack of man power. It is the lack of high
quality man power.

Andrei has pretty much summarized the current situation. It's an unfortunate
to be in that situation. I offer him a hug if I could. I still remember the
announcement he made 3 years ago when leaving Facebook to work full time on
the D language without any remuneration [1].

That said, looking at the conversation in the context, it looks like lots of
decisions were made without deeply understanding the impact it will have in
the long run.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3ioy9b/andrei_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3ioy9b/andrei_alexandrescu_c_guru_leaves_facebook_to/)

------
bachmeier
> It is the lack of high quality man power.

Without defining "high quality", that's not a meaningful statement.

I try to refrain from being critical, but some people are good at software
engineering, some are good at open source project management, and a few are
good at both. The important thing is to recognize your limitations and let
others fill in where you're weak. That's all I'll say about that.

